# dsp-1124 not working properly. What am I missing?



## frijoli (Sep 6, 2010)

I followed the directions. Added all the settings recommended by REW. Ran REW again, and zero changes showed in the graph.

The leds light up showing that the Behringer setting have in fact been saved.
No change in REW on, or disconnected.

Am I missing a setting somewhere that should be obvious.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Is the in/out button green?


----------



## frijoli (Sep 6, 2010)

patchesj said:


> Is the in/out button green?


are you kidding me?!?! :hissyfit:

that was it.

Thanks man. 

I can't believe I was missing that.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't have suggested if I hadn't done the same thing...


----------

